# What kind of cut to get for a poodle-mix pup?



## patalina (Nov 8, 2011)

So, today at the dog park my little 9 month old Poodle-Pomeranian mix fell in love with a gorgeous black SPoo named Maddie. I, of course, got to talking to her owners who were floored with how sweet and playful Louis was; anyway, we got to talking and I asked who groomed their Spoo because she had what looked like a puppy clip but with the muzzle a bit longer, like it wasn't clipped but scissor cut. Her owners told me that they trimmed it themselves. 

Well, I was just wondering what to tell a groomer to give Louis a puppy clip? When I first got him, the hair along his muzzle was very narrow and poodle-like so I don't think he would look too odd lol. But for his loose curls/wavy hair, he's basically a Poodle with a Pom's curly tail. 

Oh also the owners and I were talking about why people don't just get SPoos instead of goldendoodles and labradoodles (there were a few of them at the park today as well). We all advocated Poodles and rescues, they got their standard from a rescue and she was beyond lovely.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I think Louis would look really really cute in a puppy clip because his loose wavy hair would hang nicely and look so pretty when he runs. In a puppy clip the face and throat are shaved but if you don't want that, just tell the groomer. Sky's the limit when it comes to grooming a pet, it's all about what you like!


----------



## patalina (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you! I trimmed his "beard" a bit last night because now that it's spring and the rainy season his beard was full of mud just from an hour at the dog park! Here's a before and after pic...I think you can really see the Poodle in him in the second picture


----------



## Deborahinca (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi....I think you did a stupendous job on your darling Louis ! I am struggling with your same issues...My June is having a difficult time standing for grooming. I had her puppy clipped with longer facial hair..ok but not perfect....!!! anyway work in progress for sure here. Your Louis is just darling...you can totally see his sweetness shine through his pictures... Good job...Deb


----------



## patalina (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you @Deborahinca! After Louis' last groom, where he was given a puppy cut that left him looking like a shaven Shih Tzu, I let his hair grow out (thank God that Poodle/Pomeranian hair grew back to normal in just 2 months!). Once his hair grew out, I decided that he wouldn't be groomed unless it was by a groomer that knew what I wanted and had his last groomer, who is actually very nice and great with the dogs, give him a sanitary trim (just his private areas to keep them tidy lol). It wasn't until this week that I decided to trim his beard myself with some styling scissors...I stood him on my coffee table with a leash clipped to his collar so he wouldn't panic. Louis is pretty good about letting me trim him though, since I've been trimming the hair around his eyes since I first got him. Maybe just try getting June used to being trimmed more often? Whenever he let me trim him, I gave him lots of treats so that might help her too! good luck and thank you!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

As a Pro Groomer- DO NOT use the term "Puppy Clilp". It is so vague we hate that term. You said "puppy clip" to a groomer & got back a shaven dog - Well in some parts of the country that IS a Puppy Clip. What you NEED to state in the future is how much hair you want LEFT on your dog. State you want a full face, or one that is trimmed but not shaved. Take in pictures of a dog you like. My Louisa has been in several different trims on the face- from clean shaven to full faced- find the enclosed pictures of different muzzle lengths. . As a groomer I love pictures because they really show what a person likes. Also, sometimes having dogs at the shop with varying lengths helps as well. I have had plenty of clients say they don't want their dog "shaved" & then they walk right over to a clients dog & point to it saying they want it "like that" & it is a dog that was shaved. Go figure. Your best bet is to know what you want & to take pictures.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Sorry forgot the full face in the last post. The first 2 were clean shaven #9, 2nd is her PWD face. This will be the full face.


----------



## patalina (Nov 8, 2011)

I actually didn't tell him to give him a puppy cut. I told him to just give him a scissor/trim and not use clippers at all, being sure to leave his hair about 2 inches long. What I said was that Louis ended up with a "puppy cut" for a Shih Tzu or Yorkie...I've never told a groomer to give him a puppy cut or puppy clip, gave him the puppy clip myself. Also, I can't point to other dogs as our groomer comes to the house...hate how they leave the dogs in cages at the other places I've been to. Sorry, just had to clear up that misunderstanding.


----------



## Scooter's_Mom (Feb 1, 2012)

Your Louis is just gorgeous! I think I like his looks so much because he favors my little mix, Scooter. He's a poodle/doxie mix, but other than the short, out turned front paws, you'd think he was a poodle. I wasn't crazy about the clipping he had when he first came home. I thought I'd like it a bit longer. But then, it came a time when I had to have him groomed and decided to let the groomer do what she wanted with the exception of his face. I wanted that part done specifically after looking at the photos here. He came home the prettiest little boy ever! 

Experiment with what you do/don't like and you'll find what works best for you and Louis. You might find several different clips that you like.


----------



## patalina (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you! I actually have a little dachshund that lives with my mother in Florida! I think it's best to experiment with the cuts until you get what you like best. Best of luck!


----------



## rikkia (Nov 5, 2011)

I wholly agree with 3dogs. They don't say a picture is worth a thousand words for nothing. I always take pictures of how I want Poppy's end result to be, even though she is far from it. Its a goal to work towards and lets the groomer know where not to clip et-all.

If you cant find a picture use a range of pictures one for the face another for the body etc etc and failing that the more information you can give the groomer on what you want the more likely you are to get it.


----------

